# Diablo 3 Gilde :Gods of Arena



## Bloodgrin (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

 ich möchte euch unseren Diablo 3 Clan Gods of the Arena (GoA) vorstellen!

 Wir sind eine zusammenkunft von mehreren Freunden, die eine gemeinsame Idee hatten und zwar:

 Das PvP in Dialo 3 mal ordentlich aufzumischen ! Auch wenn zu beginn von Diablo 3 keine Arena vorhanden sein wird, werden und wollen wir uns im PvP festigen

 Der „PvE" Part kommt da natürlich nicht zu kurz. Wir haben dennoch vor Sachen wie den Inferno Modus anzugehn und den im besten Falle auch irgendwann zu Meistern ( steht ja noch in den Sternen wie der ausschaut ;D ).

 Für unser Projekt suchen wir noch Mitstreiter die sich angesprochen fühlen und interesse hegen sich uns anzuschließen:

 - Gesucht werden Personen die es vertragen können in eine etwas verrücktere Gruppe einzusteigen. Wir brauchen lockere Leute die für jeden Spaß zu haben sind, dennoch die Ernsthaftigkeit der ganzen Sache nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. 

 - Ich möchte generell kein Alter festlegen, weil man leider nicht behaupten kann , dass jede Person 18+ sich auch erwachsen verhalten kann….

 - Diablo Erfahrung ist erwünscht aber keine Pflicht. Wir sind alles Diablo Veteranen und haben wie die meisten schon ihr halbes Leben auf den 3. Teil gewartet 

 - Teamspeak aktivität sollte auf jedenfall vorhanden sein. Wir haben zwar nen provisorisches Forum aber dennoch wird meist eh alles per TS geregelt. Nur "zuhören" gilt auch nicht ;D


Falls ihr interesse haben solltet -> PM an mich oder einfach im Forum nen kleinen Text über euch schreiben. Langt auch völlig



http://godsofarena.f...fi.de/index.php

Gruß
Blood aka Crisk


----------

